
Writing Kernel Exploits [pdf] - EzGraphs
http://ugcs.net/~keegan/talks/kernel-exploit/talk.pdf
======
makira
Linux kernel to be more specific.

The Mac OS X/iOS kernel (xnu) doesn't share the address space with the user
process, so many of those techniques (I haven't read the whole paper) do not
apply.

~~~
0x0
That's interesting. What are the reasons some kernels choose to share the
address space, while others don't (and/or how is it even possible to avoid
that?)

~~~
RenaudLienhart
Mostly performance. Sharing the address space avoids switching the address
space mappings (page tables, etc) and flushing the TLB every time the kernel
runs (e.g. on syscalls).

